# Comptia A+



## TheDaddy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, I've recently started studying for A+ certification using a book which covers all 4 areas (Essentials, IT Tech, Remote Support Tech & Depot Tech) and am coming across varying claims as to where these qualifications might get me.. 

The companies/colleges are all very positive (as I'm sure they would be considering they're hoping to get paid fees!) as to job opportunities once certified but I am getting less optimism from people in the industry, including an IT agency that basically told me I'd be looking at 1st line tech support in a call centre which I've already done with no related qualifications..

Basically, the last thing I want to be doing is being stuck on a phone all day with a headset on explaining to 50 year old women what "the little red x in the corner" does..

I decided to just buy a book and learn myself after being quoted over £1000 by an IT company for the whole process and was really optimistic about the whole thing but am slightly concerned that once qualified I'll be still in the same position..

Am I taking the right route?


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll put it this way. Your chances of getting a job working on computers without an A+ is about the same as winning the lottery. I would also look at taking the Microsoft course Setting up and maintaining XP Professional, which is the first module of the MCSA and MCSE certifications. 

In this economy, employers are being swamped with applicants that also have other certifications like MCSA, MCSE, MCP, and years of experience. Here in Florida, the Non-Programming technical, networking, and Sysadmin employment rate (A combined statistic) has dropped 23 percent over the past two years. 18 percent over the past year. I suspect however, demand will improve soon for technicians as companies have been putting off replacing aging systems to stretch their IT budgets. So they will need to start repairing them. The real trick is getting someone to hire you the first time and getting some real experience. Working for free as an Intern for 3 months is not unusual anymore. 

And if you have a friendly outgoing personality and look sharp, you can get that experience at retail locations like Best Buy, Staples and Office Depot for example. Get your A+ and a year under your belt there, and you will look good to any employer.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheungshe, the OP was asking for some real world information on whether the tech school hype matches real world experiences.


----------



## crazyfoolx311 (Mar 25, 2009)

drop comptia go with cisco


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Learn a programming language. It takes a special mind to program, and those that have it will always have work. 

Have you ever received a security clearance from the Military (US) or Defence Department (UK)? The hottest IT opportunities are here, especially in Systems and Network Security. A Recent or current clearance and an A+ or CCNA WILL get you employed now.


----------



## crazyfoolx311 (Mar 25, 2009)

i have a secret clearance . and A+.... im working on my top secret


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

In my opinion engineering is the best profession of this universe. Become a computer engineer and excel in either programming or networking. I am an engineering student and i am excelling in networking. Networking has a wide scope worldwide. And if you are a good engineer with know hows of networking ,then options are wide for you.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

There I can agree. altho i wouldnt drop the compTIA. I am a PC support technician and I Am glad i actually completed it. As for programming, yea it takes a lot of hard work to learn a coding language, and if youre in the frame of mind to become a software engineer then go for it. Im currently starting my degree in software engineering and have been playing with code since i was around 8 years old.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats cool phoenyxrising. I am becoming a computer systems engineer. Its different from software engineering. It covers 30% software and 70% hardware portion. I hate programming and I love networking. I am not saying that comptiaA+ is a bad option. Many engineers have certifications. I will also go for comptiaA after engineering because its a worldwide certification and is accepted all over the world. Hey you are a born programmer phoenyxrising. hahahahaha


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL I wouldnt say born programmer, there is still a lot i need to learn, but because I played with code since i was young, i understand it easier. No matter which language it is in. 

A lot of the engineers i have met either have started with the a+ nad then moved to networking and MSCE and such and then gone onto their degrees. 

Phoenyx


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

hey phoenyx you seem very updated on the knowledge of careers and certifications. Impressive.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL, I researched a lot when deciding on my degree. networking really doeant appeal to me at all, so after my a+ I decided to go into software engineering. 

(lol and thank you very much)


----------



## TheDaddy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Suncoast, those shops you mentioned would be dealing in pc repair I guess? I'm from the UK, not heard of them myself.. I was thinking that would be one of my options with the A+, I'd possibly need to go for the Depot Technician Exam in that case.. I'll have an ask around at my local big PC World I think.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

They are large retail shops that specialize in office supplies and technology.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

there are many yes, and the comptia like engineer babar said its acredited world wide. So if you wanted to you could go to egypt even and work there:grin:. I think thats mainly why some people do their a+ as well. 

But its a good start, like i said, and branches off into any direction you want.


----------

